# 15 Fabulous Uses of Vinegar for prepping



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Learn something new everyday. =)

Prepper uses of vinegar


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have a bunch of vinegar...

wife uses it for washing clothes as a softner
for cleaning 
for disinfecting
for pickling


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Learn something new everyday. =)
> 
> Prepper uses of vinegar


Excellent reminder. Thanks for posting Mishie.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Not sure if this will work for you, but there are some claims that a moderate amount(whatever that means) of vinegar can improve your blood glucose levels.

YMMV so test it out in advance. For me, it didn't work.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Apple vinegar, can't speak to that. We just had our "Apple Affair". 10 ft apple pie. Made by old timers recipe. Galesville, Wi. I think we might be in guieness (sp)book of records, not sure. Gotta love apples and cinnamin.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's a recipe...
It only helps if you have it. lol

Homemade organic raw apple cider vinegar
Prep time: 5 mins
Total time: 2-3 months
Ingredients

3 small apples (core and peel included, no stem)
3 tsp raw sugar (I used muscavado)
filtered water to cover

Instructions

Wash and chop your apples into medium sized pieces (or use the peels and cores of 6-7 small apples after making a pie). Place them in a clean (sterilised) wide mouth jar.
Mix the sugar with 1 cup of water and pour on top of the apples.
Add more water if needed to cover the apples.
Cover the jar with a paper towel or a cheesecloth and secure it with a band. This keeps nasties away while letting the liquid breathe.
Place the jar in a warm, dark place for 2-3 weeks – I just kept it in my pantry.
Strain out the liquid and discard the apple pieces.
Return the liquid to the same jar and cover it again (same paper or cheesecloth).
Return the jar to the same warm, dark place and leave it do its thing for roughly 4 to 6 weeks, stirring every few days or so. I’ll be honest with you, I wasn’t that organised with my stirring (oftentimes forgot), but my vinegar still loved me.
After the first 4 weeks, you can begin to also taste your vinegar and once it reaches an acidity you like, you can actually transfer it to a bottle with a lid and begin using it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I use it to clean out the coffee maker and related to coffee,the hard water and "Other" stains in the toilet. White Distilled is my choice

Also mixed with Hydrogen peroxide it get's the Lead out of barrels.Maybe even rusting the barrel in the process.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

For denture wearers than can not get the calculus build up off of their dentures, soak the denture overnight in White vinegar. The build up will come off easier due to vinegar being a great solvent.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Apple vinegar, can't speak to that. We just had our "Apple Affair". 10 ft apple pie. Made by old timers recipe. Galesville, Wi. I think we might be in guieness (sp)book of records, not sure. Gotta love apples and cinnamin.


Just did a search, Prescott, Wi. makes a 12 footer. We're close, but no cigar.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

not sure if it's true but adding some white vinegar to water is help kill some of the gamey taste in wild life deer's and boars and such?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Drink a tablespoon of white vinegar to keep mosquito's from biting.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I use vinegar to clean up pet stains. It works pretty well on getting the rank odors out for good.


----------

